# Cable Tv / Comcast / Splitter



## sawgrass (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Guys hope you can help, I have 8 TV's that I have to split cable T.V to.
I have seen online that they sell an 8 way cable tv splitter. 
http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=701778

for distance and clarity do you guys think it is a good buy before I go and purchase this.
Currently right now there are several splitters running in my house and therefore weakening the signal to some of the rooms. any help on this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

Dont worry about the signal lol, i have my complete building running on one cable split into about 70-80 TVs ... Call it Illegal? Sure ... Although i did help you out


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My Comcast is split 3 ways coming into the house.
Two are direct lines to the digital TV and internet modem.
The 3rd split goes to a booster - then it's output is split to run the rest of the house.
something like ...
http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=tv booster&origkw=tv booster&sr=1

This is Not illegal .. and Yes - You have to worry about the number of splits.
Not enough gain in the booster and you'll get a noisy picture on some channels.
Too much signal can also cause problems - sometimes looking like a second channel ghost .. (bleed thru)

Doesn't look like your splitter will do the job .. It's not amplified to compensate for the losses in the splits.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have the standard Comcast feed, I recommend an amplifier for that many connections. When I had Comcast, I also had an 8-way split, and the only way to get good signal quality was with an amplifier. If you have digital TV, you'll need a two-way amplifier for stuff like on-demand to function.


----------

